# Can cups use avahi to find printers?

## boris_qd

I have avahi finding printers on my local network and I would like to print to one of them using cups.  After doing some googleing I'm confused if this is possible or not.  

So - if it is possible - how do I setup cups to grab printer information from avahi?

```

# avahi-browse -a

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother DCP-8065DN                            Internet Printer     local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother MFC-8860DN                            Internet Printer     local

+ wlan0 IPv4 HP LaserJet P3005 [A33063]                    Internet Printer     local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother MFC-8890DW                            Internet Printer     local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother DCP-8065DN                            UNIX Printer         local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother MFC-8860DN                            UNIX Printer         local

+ wlan0 IPv4 HP LaserJet P2015 Series (2722CC)             UNIX Printer         local

+ wlan0 IPv4 HP LaserJet P3005 [A33063]                    UNIX Printer         local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother MFC-8890DW                            UNIX Printer         local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother DCP-8065DN                            PDL Printer          local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother MFC-8860DN                            PDL Printer          local

+ wlan0 IPv4 HP LaserJet P2015 Series (2722CC)             PDL Printer          local

+ wlan0 IPv4 HP LaserJet P3005 [A33063]                    PDL Printer          local

+ wlan0 IPv4 Brother MFC-8890DW                            PDL Printer          local

```

----------

## boris_qd

Does anybody know if it's even possible? (so i know if i should keep looking for a solution).

Bump.

----------

## gerard27

As far as I know cups can find your printers directly.

Fire up http://127.0.0.1:631/admin

(in a browser).

It will show you all kinds of possibilities.

Not sure that's what you want though.

Gerard.

----------

## jburns

In /etc/cups check the contents of cupsd.conf and client.conf to verify that client.conf sends informatiion from the client in the format that cupsd.conf on the server accepts.  For example the server may want the data encrypted and the client may be sending data unencrypted.

----------

## boris_qd

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> As far as I know cups can find your printers directly.
> 
> Fire up http://127.0.0.1:631/admin
> 
> (in a browser).
> ...

 

The admin option "Find New Printers" doesn't find any printers on my network (but avahi manages to find them).

----------

## boris_qd

 *jburns wrote:*   

> In /etc/cups check the contents of cupsd.conf and client.conf to verify that client.conf sends informatiion from the client in the format that cupsd.conf on the server accepts.  For example the server may want the data encrypted and the client may be sending data unencrypted.

 

Not sure what I'm looking for here

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat client.conf
> 
> ServerName /var/run/cups/cups.sock
> ...

 

```

# cat cupsd.conf

LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Allow remote access

Port 631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Enable printer sharing and shared printers.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @Local

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseProtocols dnssd,cups,slp

BrowseRemoteProtocols dnssd,cups,slp

BrowseLocalProtocols dnssd,cups,slp

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Allow shared printing...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  # Restrict access to the admin pages...

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  # Restrict access to the configuration files...

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

----------

